# [Close moved to Mexico forum]Cancun May, Resort advice.



## wbtimesharer (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi,

My wife are headed to Cancun for a second straight year and are looking for a clean resort not requiring AI fees and having kitchen facilities.  I prefer one with a fairly decent beach and surf and my wife is looking for good onsite dining amenties.

Also, any pointers to economical airfares would be appreciated.    

Any thoughts or advice greatly appreciated.  We are looking for a mid-may trip.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Joe L (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm biased but the Royal Resorts have everything you indicated.  There is an add in the TUG classifieds for the Royal Mayan for May 20th at an incredible price (not my add).  I would also check out www.mexicondo.com  for rentals (not my site).  For airfares check all the search engines:
www.travelocity.com
www.expedia.com
www.qixo.com
www.orbitz.com
www.cheapcaribbean.com
www.sidestep.com           etc
When u find a good fare..go to that airlines website and see what the fare is for the same flights.


----------

